# exoterraterrarium.net



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Your site looks great so far.

I don't know what kind of arrangement you might or might not have have with the Exo Terra, which I understand to be a product line of Rolf C. Hagen Inc., but I imagine that their product line name has trademark protection. You might want to check on the legality of using that name if you haven't already.


----------



## Exoterra (Jul 13, 2011)

thanks!!
thinking off adding a piranha section now,( had some for 5 years )

Actually since it's the equipment i used the most i called it that way. Maybe i got carried away and should have thought about it a bit more. But i'm a little fish i don't think i'll be a bother to them , hopefully......


----------



## Exoterra (Jul 13, 2011)

i think of buying frogs. you guys got any idea which type of frogs are good looking and no too hard to take care of ? (and not too noisy !)


----------



## DetMich (Mar 18, 2011)

It appears your website has been defaced?


----------



## Exoterra (Jul 13, 2011)

yes, but it was a small player. 
Scared the hell out of me because i'm not a big expert on hackers at all and i was away when it happened, but these ain't coming back anytime soon. 
sorry if you got scared.

exoterra.


----------

